# [Regular Season Game 30] Houston Rockets at New Orleans Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(19-10)/(16-9)*


When/Where:
*Friday, December 26, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Paul / Brown / Butler / West / Chandler*


_*Preview*_


> A pair of losses against division-leading teams derailed a bit of the New Orleans Hornets' momentum, and they'll be trying to avoid a similar fate on Friday night as they host the Southwest Division rival Houston Rockets.
> 
> New Orleans (16-9) had a four-game winning streak snapped with Tuesday's 100-87 home loss to the Western Conference-leading Los Angeles Lakers before falling 88-68 at Southeast Division leader Orlando on Thursday in one of the league's five Christmas Day matchups.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hornets are playing back to back, and NO getting destroyed by Orlando, hopefully we pull a win in NO.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hopefully with Peja out we will pull this one out.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

No Artest for tonight's game.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6182421.html


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang hope Luther and Wafer can pick up the slack.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

RyBo! Man, he sucked.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Get Rafer out of there!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL CHucks hook shots are killing me.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Chuck is really good at cutting to the rim and getting offensive rebounds. I hate it when he tries to go one on one with his player.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

35 all. Nice play by the bench.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NICE move by Yao

AND1 now,.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Landry playing well offensively. But we gotta keep West in check.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

2 point lead to the Hornets at the half.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nobody can stay in front of CP3.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS Yao should have more fouls at this point of the game.

Two plays ago when Yao got an AND1 it should have been an offensive foul.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

66-64 to the Hornets


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want to see Brooks get the majority of the minutes in the 4thQ.

Hopefully he can stay in front of CP3.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn I missed the Kobe Pau commercial i havent seen it yet.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

**** **** ****

Damn you Chris Paul.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Brooks
McGrady
Barry
Landry
Yao

Thats what I want to see out there.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Games like this Brooks should be out there. I don't care who's a star or what, I would've benched T-Mac and had Brooks and Barry out there.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh well game over.

Damn another loss. This is getting disheartening.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I would have had Battier Alston off. Barry Brooks on.

Battier really was giving us nothing today.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*sigh*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> I would have had Battier Alston off. Barry Brooks on.
> 
> Battier really was giving us nothing today.


T-Mac was even worse. He was playing with no energy.

I stopped watching when Rafer and Scola came back, and Brooks/Landry went to the bench. I hated those changes.

Rafer, TMac, Scola and Head played like crap.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> T-Mac was even worse. He was playing with no energy.
> 
> I stopped watching when Rafer and Scola came back, and Brooks/Landry went to the bench. I hated those changes.
> 
> Rafer, TMac, Scola and Head played like crap.


I was listenning to the commentators. 
And they were saying as TMAC makes $21 mill a yearyou cant take him off even if he is MIA. The reason is he can explode at any time. Also he draws another player down the offensive end even when he is doing nothing.

But yes he was playing ****.

Also why doesnt Wafer get minutes anymore??? Is he injured? He was awesome when he got those few minutes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL our backcourt was 3 of 21 FGs

Our starting PG & Wings were 2 from 13 from downtown.
Atleast TMAC got to the FT line.

With Battier & Hayes I feel like unless there is an all star to guard there is no reason for them to be on the court because they dont add much on the offensive end. 

If Peja was out there I understand Shane playing 29mins. But do we really think Butler or Brown was going to blow us out????????????


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> LOL our backcourt was 3 of 21 FGs
> 
> Our starting PG & Wings were 2 from 13 from downtown.
> Atleast TMAC got to the FT line.
> ...


Artest was out, so I could understand Shane getting those minutes. 

The game was over the moment Brooks and Barry went out. Yao was beasting, all he needed was some sharpshooters to make them pay for collapsing in the paint.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao was playing well. 
But yeah the amount of open shots that were missed.......................


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Incredibly frustrating game. In the first half, McGrady kept driving, but instead of finishing what would not have been very difficult shots, he passed the ball in traffic, leading to turnovers and contested layups by inferior teammates. In the second half he settled for jumpers, missing everything. 

We didn't go to Yao enough either. At one point in the fourth, Yao had good position with Chandler behind him and a reasonable amount of room to operate, but Alston, who could have easily made the entry pass, drove to the rim then kicked it out to Brooks standing 6 feet beyond the arc. He missed. Same story all night long.


----------

